# Putting A Metal Bracelet On A Seiko



## joebh123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

Ive had my Seiko divers for a number of years now, and have recently been looking at replacing the rubber strap with a metal bracelet. I ideally want a genuine sekio one, and have found these :

My link

Are these what I'm looking for? Also how would I go about fitting it? Could I send it to any watch shop, or would I need to send it to seiko along with the bracelet?

Sorry for all the questions,

Cheers

Joe


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

joebh123 said:


> Are these what I'm looking for?


In a word, No. :no:

Most of those (end-of-line) NOS Seiko bracelets have odd end fittings and lug widths -

and a good number of them are gold-plated or two-tone, which is a no-no for a 'Diver'. h34r:

If you were to tell us exactly the (full 8-digit xxxx-xxxx) Seiko model number off the back of your watch,

I'm sure we could come up with some (not necessarily Seiko) bracelets which would fit / suit it a lot better.


----------



## joebh123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep Sure, its: 7N36 - 6A40

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

joebh123 said:


> Yep Sure, its: 7N36 - 6A40


So do any of these look familiar ? 
























If yours is the one on the left, then the Seiko p/n for the bracelet on the middle one is *43G8JB*.


----------



## joebh123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, the one on the left :thumbsup:

Cheers, will be off to the Seiko shop and hope they can source one.

Joe


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think your chances of finding one of those is pretty slim by the way. Seiko's database lists it as 'discontinued'. 

But it looks like a pretty much bog-standard 'jubilee' style bracelet, 22mm lug width with curved end pieces.

Try running a few searches on eBay on '22mm curved bracelet'. :wink2:

I found one straight away that looks promising - item # 300622403836.


----------



## joebh123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Been really helpful, cheers









Joe


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

My pleasure, Joe. :hi: - and post # 4000 up. :grin:


----------

